# ghs time trial today



## scott s10 (12 Sep 2009)

i raced today and i am now the second fastest 14 year old in the uk then and with a time 24minuites 15 seconds and the fastest 14year old only did it 15seconds faster than me so im really chuffed. did first 5 miles in 11mins 27seconds. saw will whilst i was there and he said that i was flying along. 
kristian


----------



## mr-marty-martin (12 Sep 2009)

now try get the same resut in a road race  the big hitters dont mess round with pointless time trials

decent result tho, what did you get over all?


----------



## palinurus (12 Sep 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## ACS (12 Sep 2009)

Great result and don't listen to MMM. If you can TT you can race, but not all racers can TT. (lets keep the debate for another thread)

Keep focused and here is to you being the fastest 15 year old in the UK.

Well done


----------



## Will1985 (12 Sep 2009)

Good ride. mmm - the finish time is in the first line!

Kristian was holding one of the fastest 5 mile splits for quite a while. Looked good on that bike too! Keep it up and throwing in some training for good measure you have a good chance of winning the 15yo age group next year and a good placing overall.

I saw some truly suicidal riding on the approach the roundabout in the latter stages - the guys onto some quick times were threading their way through 2 lanes of traffic waiting to enter the roundabout and flying straight through.


----------



## scott s10 (12 Sep 2009)

came 33rd overall some pretty fast 16 year olds. i thought that alex royle was going to win but he came about 5th i think


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2009)

Well done !


----------



## mr Mag00 (13 Sep 2009)

mmm clearly not a coach
well done you enjoy your result


----------



## HeartAttack (13 Sep 2009)

Congrats on your time and placing, I'm sure with training and commitment you'll go even better next year 

Ignore MMM he really has no idea, just look at how Ian Cammish did when he entered a couple of road races, he's a pure TT rider and was bored in the road races and just rode off the front and won by a country mile, even a pack working together couldn't drag him back. Being a TT rider means you have the ability to chase down breaks and also initiate them


----------



## ajb (13 Sep 2009)

Great stuff, well done & keep it up.


----------

